# Green Terror Vs Blue Acara



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

They went at it for a couple of hours this morning so I snapped a few pics. Enjoy


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry about the quality but they weren’t exactly standing still for me.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Last one


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dont you mean green terror Vs green terror?









both of them apear to have a gold stripe on their tail









but anyway, cool pics


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nah one's an Acara you can tell when they arent fighting and he is normal colors.

Well it was sold to me as an Acara anyways. But you know how that is sometimes LFS don't always know what the hell they are talking about.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing as lemmy.
Maybe M/F?
Either way, Nice fish!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Good timing on those photos.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

nice pics and fish.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice pics and beautiful fish


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet pics!
I had a GT and a BA, untill the GT killed the BA.
Those Africans get along with your South Americans, that cool


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

they're both green terrors.


----------

